
To Brie or Not to Brie: Can Vegan 'Cheese' Taste as Good as Dairy? - mlthoughts2018
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/feb/20/to-brie-or-not-to-brie-can-vegan-cheese-taste-as-good-as-dairy
======
forensium
"Any headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."
Betteridge's law of headlines

